# Fake Cop (USA)



## orange.paint (14 Feb 2007)

We had a discussion quite some time ago about people impersonating CF members.The possible implications this could have on operations ,and personal views of what should be done to these members.
Some people stated how it was impossible to fool many people for long,and they may have been right.However sometimes the damage is done prior to getting caught.

With the advent of the internet,books for airsofters/military collectors it is quite easy for a person who is adroit in uniform design to pull it off.

I decided to post this story for the police/law enforcement members,It's a scary thought that a person could have so much official equipment,Even scarier what he may have gotten away with.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory?id=2865092&CMP=OTC-RSSFeeds0312

Video also on:http://www.cnn.com/

With a bit of money,and knowledge anyone can get away with this.However wouldn't asking for a officers badge number and calling it in to the local detachment solve this problem if their was any doubt?


What are your thoughts on the act/prevention/ways for general public to tell the difference?


----------



## old medic (14 Feb 2007)

> Following the 24-year-old's arraignment earlier this week on charges of grand larceny and impersonating a police officer, the dingy fourth-floor office where he ran his operation .......



24 years old, his own New York office, cruiser..     What kind of money did this guy have? When did
he start collecting all this stuff ?


----------



## tree hugger (14 Feb 2007)

That's quite the hobby.  Me thinks he should switch to collecting stamps while he is in the clink.


----------

